# troublemakers



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

why is it some people seem to only come on here to make snide comments or cause arguments or insist that their way is the only way, in the past i have made comments that i now regret & now believe everyone deserves a fair hearing regardless of experience but it seems a few have such boring lives all they do is cause trouble :bash:


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

there are a few people on here that are always rude, unhelpful and just plain mean for no reason, a lot of them also act superior to everyone else and talk down to new people which is completely unneccessary!
just ignore them n not act like they do!


----------



## bromley (Jan 17, 2007)

i somtimes feel if i ask a question ill get slated so i leave it idont like giving advise cos you get slated
it comes to somthing when a newbie comes on and the first words are 'please dont have a go'
so i will carry on reading and not much advising


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bromley said:


> so i will carry on reading and not much advising


Well thats no help at all. It means _only_ the "rude" ones are left. 

Everyone should offer advice where they can, thats the point of the forum. And just ignore the "rude" people... its only a forum, just writing on a screen, you dont need to follow their advice or read anything they say. If you really find someone _that_ annoying, add them to your ignore list, and you never have to hear from them again.


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll admit, im part of the people being spoken about in a way, but i like to try and give advice aswell where i can


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

One of the problems with the net is that many comments that are sent are not always flames but are perceived to be. With the lack of visual and audio prompts inherent in face to face communication in real life scenarios being absent from the net many will come across as rude or snide. Thankfully the people who are genuinely gits are in the minority.


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

i am sure it's the case that most people are genuine, it's just the few who should be more tolerant & yes madmike at least you admit you do it the same as i have so as i say just chill & give people a fair go:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it has been noted in studies that 55% of conversation is body language. tone of voice is 38% and only 7% is the spoken word. on any forum people will take things the wrong way. i've said things here that were completely benign and in fact positive only to have someone go off on me because they missed my point entirely. it's always going to happen. we have to remember that it's only a forum and try not to have a thin skin. usually someone takes offence and it all snowballs, then really mean spirited things are said. as for me, i have an excuse... the language barrier. you all speak english and i speak american... hillbilly american at that. some people do want to start problems intentionally yes but most folks just need to take a deep breath and relax, otherwise we'll just end up with another pointless:









:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: Good ol' HABU and his crazy pictures


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> :lol2: Good ol' HABU and his crazy pictures













 *HUH??:lol2::lol2:*


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

habu ur mint


----------



## guyz1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

I will give advise where needed and im glad if im of any help to people with genuine questions..
If people continue to make posts like " nylon carpet" and "can u use wallpaper? then youve go to expect people to take the p+ss .
STUPID QUESTIONS DESERVE STUPID ANSWERS!!!


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

guyz1970 said:


> I will give advise where needed and im glad if im of any help to people with genuine questions..
> If people continue to make posts like " nylon carpet" and "can u use wallpaper? then youve go to expect people to take the p+ss .
> STUPID QUESTIONS DESERVE STUPID ANSWERS!!!



no problem with a bit of harmless banter:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

guyz1970 said:


> I will give advise where needed and im glad if im of any help to people with genuine questions..
> If people continue to make posts like " nylon carpet" and "can u use wallpaper? then youve go to expect people to take the p+ss .
> STUPID QUESTIONS DESERVE STUPID ANSWERS!!!


stupid questions come from ignorance. stupid questions left unaswered result in stupid husbandry practices which lead to misery and illness in captive animals which leads to a veternarian visit which costs lots of money spent on the animal to pay the veternarian.... stupid questions not being asked and/or not being answered keeps the vet busy and wealthy. ever see a veternarian driving a junker car? 

answer stupid questions... veternarians want to lose this kind of business. if i were a vet i'd rather do check ups and routine exams rather than see pitiful, hopeless cases of metabolic bone disease.

the problem nowadays in this hobby is that people can just jump into it... without any background or expertise. most never take snake101... most have little concept of taxonomy or simple biology... many people put the cart before the horse... they get an animal and only afterwards try to figure out how to keep it... kinda like buying a car and then worry about how to drive it properly...... after they are already flying down the road going a hundred miles an hour... that's when they start wondering how to stop the infernal thing.

too many times here on this forum advice is really damage control... too many questions are belated... this is backwards. people want advice after things have gone south. not asking for advice on fears that the question will look stupid will many times damage the animal... once the horse is out of the barn it's usually too late.

what kills animals is when keepers ASSUME they are doing things properly. the vigor of the new animal often conceals the damage that is being afflicted unintentionally. then when syptoms manifest themselves, it is often too late... often irreversable.

.................. just my two cents worth.: victory:


----------



## guyz1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

And an arguement well put habu.
Like i said i will answer help questions , not that im claiming to be any kind of expert , but i have been keeping reps for some time now.
But someone that asks can i use nylon carpet in my royal viv should do there bloody homework before purchasing the animal,.
Thats basic knollege there not asking for help with health or feeding issues just the bloody obvious!!!!.. personaly i wouldnt let them loose with a colouring in book.


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

your point of people buying reps with no background or knowledge of them is a valid point that applies to all pets but thats not the point of this thread,
which is why all the sniping & wise ones who know it all looking down on others.
surely it's better to educate the ill informed than rip them to pieces so they dont ask for help causing possible damage to their pets.
what background should you have as i have none other than asking questions, getting advice & reading up on my pets before i get them & even then i dont profess to be perfect


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

guyz1970 said:


> And an arguement well put habu.
> Like i said i will answer help questions , not that im claiming to be any kind of expert , but i have been keeping reps for some time now.
> But someone that asks can i use nylon carpet in my royal viv should do there bloody homework before purchasing the animal,.
> Thats basic knollege there not asking for help with health or feeding issues just the bloody obvious!!!!.. personaly i wouldnt let them loose with a colouring in book.


 i hear ya! what does get me is when people ask for advice and then get all irrate and stubborn when others try to tell them something. i mean, how does someone ask for advice and then get all defensive whenever a critisism is given? good advice is critical advice... you can do 100 things nicely and just one thing badly and that is enough to kill an animal, yet when you tell them they are doing one particular thing improperly they want to have a baby about it! oh and then there are the folks that convieniantly leave certain details out... incredibly important things because they don't want to look bad. if someone wants advice do this: tell me in complete detail how your setup is like. advisors have to get a mental image of your husbandry in order to give suggestions. be honest, nothing wrong with doing something wrong... not doing something to correct a situation is pert near criminal in many eyes. fess up! worry about the animal rather than how you look, throw it all out there and let the peices fall where they may... it's not about you, it's about some miserable creature that can't do a darn thing about it's living conditions. finally the person seeking advice should take in all of the advice and then sort through it in their minds... find the common thread in advisments... the truth is out there... it's somewhere in the middle. you are not an animal keeper truly until you start thinking with your gut. you should be able to look into a vivarium or aquarium and know something is wrong without knowing precisely what it is... this is how the mind works... muscle memory for the brain... your brain tells you from experience that something is wrong without you conciously pondering it... the pondering comes next in resolving the issue. 

basicly don't get all mad when you ask for advice and someone tells you something is amiss in your practices... hell, if you were doing everything right you wouldn't be asking for help in the first place.

to everyone: ...EGOS should be checked at the door here on the forum... it's about the animals stupid!

for these reasons and others i am hesitant to give much advice anymore.


also i am way too holistic in my approach for many people here. my keeping critters since the 1960's doesn't count for much to many new, hotshot keepers.... plus i do things on the cheap...:whistling2:


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

is there a point in this thread at all?

Granted the pictures of the funny animals such as this one:










are quite amusing but however....

all i see here is someone/some people who clearly have no idea how to take or understand any form of criticism, and then again fail to udnerstand why people get angry when idiots ask the same questions over and over again......

i stand by my comments on many a thread theres a search function for a reason use it....

if you cant handle forum trolls then dont post on a forum where there are all kinds of idiots and even worse kinds of people (ME) on here 

anyone feel free to comment on my post im going for my tea im sure ill have lots of fun reading through another 7 or 8 page thread by the time i get back from my grans 

please please please give me some kind of intelligent arguement though because i fancy a challenge tonight :/

lots of love :* :*


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

GarySpedding said:


> is there a point in this thread at all?
> 
> Granted the pictures of the funny animals such as this one:
> 
> ...


thats the problem you've come straight in for an arguement, you should really grow up:whip:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Dont get me wrong i know there can be rude posters* on here but allot of this 'rudeness' if down to what Habu pointed out. Plain txt can be taken in many forms and its down to the reader to get upset or not. I know that the way i type does not in any way reflect my personality and so if i disagree with someone about something its hard to not come across rude.

*EDIT ; GarySpedding - classic example lol


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

as said previously i am sure the majority are genuine but there are a few who seem to come on just for the trouble as a couple of posts up:whistling2:


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

So to put it simply...
http://yvonnet.org/fun/arguing_on_the_internet.jpg
Sweary word for anyone who is easily offended. Just thought I'd add a funny picture or two to this to lighten the mood.:lol2:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

IanF94 said:


> So to put it simply...
> http://yvonnet.org/fun/arguing_on_the_internet.jpg
> Sweary word for anyone who is easily offended. Just thought I'd add a funny picture or two to this to lighten the mood.:lol2:


Am i bad for laughing at that :lol2:. I saw that before and wanted to stick it on my sig but i knew i would get slatted as i suspect you will my friend. Some people are so self absorbed :whistling2:

This will be interesting....


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes well I apologize to anyone who is offended. It is not my intention to upset anyone, so don't be so up tight about it folks, tis a joke.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

lol i always have something to say i dont sugar coat anything if i think your being a bellend then i will tell you i dont pussy foot around i like to help people and give advice(as im the best and i 100% know everything) and if i can help someone out i will but some people cannot be helped im affraid

p.s the thread starters a bellend :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

bosc888 said:


> it seems a few have such boring lives all they do is cause trouble :bash:


im back i would say that sitting there infront of your pc with nothing else on your mind but this then it getting to you that bad you started a thread about it seems to me that your life isnt that exciting either :lol2:


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

cbmark said:


> lol i always have something to say i dont sugar coat anything if i think your being a bellend then i will tell you i dont pussy foot around i like to help people and give advice(as im the best and i 100% know everything) and if i can help someone out i will but some people cannot be helped im affraid
> 
> p.s the thread starters a bellend :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i'd like to return the compliment:cheers:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

its hard for some people to see that they are talking to another person with feelings and a life some just see an user name and some text ,it dont have the same emotion that talking to a person face to face would have, i have fell out with a few people on hear but the way i see it is its just one thread or one thing i would not hate a person i was talking to in the pub for life just because i didnt agree on one thing they said on one subject so why do it on the internet, the same people you may not agree with or share there views on one thread you may think the same as them on another or five others, dont take things to heart its just the internet at the end of the day


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

I think i know which thread prompted this. I try and offer advice if i can and i will also tell someone they are acting like an idiot if they obviously are, as i do in real face to face life. We seem to be turning full circle now where offering advice (no matter how nicely put) to a mistake waiting to happen results in you being branded 'critical' and 'unwelcoming' so on that basis should we all shut up when we see someone making dangerous mistakes just to keep the peace? I dont name call or threaten anyone on here because im not 10 but if i can see someone making a stupid mistake i really dont think that pointing it out makes you a 'forum troll'. Maybe nobody should say anything critical and we can all get along in a little blissful bubble, forget about the animals this forum is supposed to be here to share information on.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've put my foot in my mouth man y, many times here and i have the scars to prove it. but if i may, i'm for the most part open to everyone here... to a fault it can be said. i believe in just throwing things out there and letting it get kicked around a bit. if something survives relatively intact then i think it must have some merit. if i'm ever wrong or way off base with something then people are welcome to tell me. no, i want people to correct me... not being able to take criticism results in arrested development. i want to treat people as i do family, we can holler and cuss at each other from time to time but we don't hold grudges... tomorrow's another day. i've learned to lighten up more by being here and not taking other people or myself too seriously. people in general tend to be defensive, especially with things near to them. any comment that i make that comes off as an affront towards anyone i apologize, i can be as big a fool as anyone.

argueing is a good thing... trouble is that too many people don't what one is. they mistakenly think it's a fight... therein lies the problem.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ok my tuppenceworth is this,,

what i hate more than criticism and factual correction is the CUDDLE CREW

for example recently someone came on and said

my beardie has stopped eating for 4 weeks what will i do..

here is a list of replies on the thread


" aww hunny its just went off its food"

" mine too must be the same thing"

" dont worry its just brumation"


and last but not least

" aww hugs cheer up"


now correct me if I am wrong.. too outspoken or plain factual and to the point.. but how the heck does any of those replies constitue an actual helpful piece of advice..
more and more people who come on looking for advice simply ARE NOT.. what they are actually looking for is someone to tell them over the internet without so much as seeing their animal in real life.. that it is all going to be fine.. no it doesnt need a vet.. and everything is perfect.. a small hug and on your way...

how on earth are the people who WILL actually take hours out their evening to reply.. ask questions.. speak on msn and genuinely try to help .. even to the point of locating vets etc supposed to combat the nonsense on this forum recently is beyond me.

this is not a fluffy hug forum it is a forum to share advice and knowledge.. i have gained SO much from being corrected here.... i have made mistakes in the past and people have been quick and to the point to tell me and I fele then if i see someone making mistakes or not understanding something for the sake of the animals surely I am a better person for trying to help that person help their animal than pretending everythings fine..

we are becoming a forum scared to point out mistakes.. scared to say what we think or feel because of peoples feelings..
i apprciate there is way to say things but the internet has NO TONE .. NO Body Language either so a lot of forumites take things negatively.. or positively when actually they are neither.. they are just simple facts and figures..


we need to quit with the attitude from both the peopel who ask the questions and the ones who reply and stick to facts and figures

stop the whining and get on with the advice!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

sparkle said:


> ok my tuppenceworth is this,,
> 
> what i hate more than criticism and factual correction is the CUDDLE CREW
> 
> ...



Very well put. I was trying to make a similar point in a badly written way :lol2: I think this forums popularity is actually its undoing, the social networking side is overtaking its original purpose.


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

bosc888 said:


> why is it some people seem to only come on here to make snide comments or cause arguments or insist that their way is the only way, in the past i have made comments that i now regret & now believe everyone deserves a fair hearing regardless of experience but it seems a few have such boring lives all they do is cause trouble :bash:


if you read my original post i never mentioned anything to do with criticism which as long as it's constructive is fine, causing arguements or offence for the sake of it surely isn't


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

this entire thread is a FUBAR.


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

sparkle said:


> ok my tuppenceworth is this,,
> 
> what i hate more than criticism and factual correction is the CUDDLE CREW
> 
> ...


 
i suggest you go buy a carebear you clearly have problems differentiating between political problems and a forum.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i think tbf, it isnt the majority of people that are just out to be argumentative... however ive seen it before with others and been the recipient of the "baiting" situation and it sucks.
people are different and it would suck to all be the same and because we are different people cannot always get along.
the "if you cant say anything nice then dont say it at all" rule doesnt always work, but if you can try not to stoop to being abusive then its a bonus..... but that doesnt always work either.
we are all just human and when someones asking for help the least we can do is offer it where we can without trying to put someone down.

read this thread as a guide on how to behave.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/144817-help.html


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

GarySpedding said:


> i suggest you go buy a carebear you clearly have problems differentiating between political problems and a forum.


many thanks for the recomendation it is always wonderful to receive such excellent advice within a forum environment.

however if using the slant of semantics when regarding meaning of words..( which you have obviously tried quite poorly to achieve here ) politics are everywhere including FORUM POLITICS which indeed this thread is about. 
Forum Politics will include anything and everything within and connected with the dynamics of this particular forum. So therefore the reactions and replies of those people using the forum make up the dynamics and politics within said forum.

You seem to have bypassed the human ability to clarify meaning or accept semantic differences in thought process.

I see you have very little posts and very little input on this forum so far. So you wont understand the amount of effort some of us put into helping people with sick animals. rescuing those animals where possible... and also giving new keepers and worried forumites help and advice when we can. Also advising them in the main to seek professional vet advice if and when possible as it is blatantly obvious over the internet peopel just cant diagnose issues properly. 

Not everyone here uses the forum as a tool to show off special fancy morphs or brag about the morph of snake they have, Some of us genuinely come on here for help advice and also TO help and advise.

I also suggest you start to understand in life politics whether they be within a small group of individuals or a large popular forum such as this, have everything to do with how we react and treat one another. |Please see here if you think I am making this statement up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politics

the following in red is taken directly from another source

*Politics* is the process by which groups of people make decisions. The term is generally applied to behavior within civil governments, but politics has been observed in all human group interactions, including corporate, academic, and religious institutions. It consists of "social relations involving authority or power"[1] and refers to the regulation of a political unit,[2] and to the methods and tactics used to formulate and apply policy.[3]

sine this thread title is TROUBLEMAKERS and is referring to the forum dynamics this thread therefore has everything to do with forum politics..

Your clarification and quantification of your point is mute since it makes no sense whatsover..

that said.. 

please have a wonderful evening sir!

PS i do have several carebears however just incase I suggest you get this particualr one..

I think they call it GRUMPY


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I suggest you buy a book on emotional intelligence as you clearly have an issue with life my dear


 
i suggest you get a life then attempt to right a book about it in a meaningfull way so people can read it and go "oh so she didnt waste her life after all then"

lots of love :*


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

sparkle said:


> many thanks for the recomendation it is always wonderful to receive such excellent advice within a forum environment.
> 
> however if using the slant of semantics when regarding meaning of words..( which you have obviously tried quite poorly to achieve here ) politics are everywhere including FORUM POLITICS which indeed this thread is about.
> Forum Politics will include anything and everything within and connected with the dynamics of this particular forum. So therefore the reactions and replies of those people using the forum make up the dynamics and politics within said forum.
> ...


you could have put tht in a reply instead of editing your post :/ luckily im not an idiot so i spotted it.

my question is now...

Are you emo sir?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

There have been 2 threads recently that I thought would get out of hand. One did, the other didn't. The difference is the way the POSTER handled the situation

On one thread the poster had some problems setting up his new snake and was doing a number of things 'wrong', but posted several threads asking for advice and clarification till he got it right.

On the other thread the poster was setting his new snake up in a risky way. When this was pointed out he refused to even discuss the point and the name calling started.

Some people are just a flame war waiting to happen.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

GarySpedding said:


> you could have put tht in a reply instead of editing your post :/ luckily im not an idiot so i spotted it.
> 
> my question is now...
> 
> Are you emo sir?


 
emo.. LOL

im 36 with 2 kids... emo im sure was way before my time..

but i love the suggestion... emo at 36... id be in the trendy crowd WOOOP

as far as i can rememebr old skool goths do it better... more sinister and far more evil.. isnt emo just goth for pussys


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Edited to add...


gary the profile message u just sent me, shows why u came onto this thread in the first place..

clearly a twunt of a troublemaker


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ffks this thread is clearly about trouble makers and arguments are happening showing the true colours of some people


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

sparkle said:


> emo.. LOL
> 
> im 36 with 2 kids... emo im sure was way before my time..
> 
> ...


 
nah clearly you have no idea of the current social circles :/

Emos are emotionally hard core and "feel" things really deep nd tht from my understanding anyways :/

your 36 :/ explains alot tbh also explains why you took a hissy fit over my reply to you lawl

old skool goth? far more evil? trust me when i say you really wont find anyone as evil or callice on this site than me  

are you perhaps going to take up the task/challenge of having a go at me i been begging for someone to do it, i just hoped it wouldnt be such a moron 

Clearly you need some kind of mid life wake up or something are you suffering depression or desperation? is someone not getting attention in real life maybe?

lots of love :*

p.s looks like u need it :/ might send you some money for a make over your profile picz are scary :s


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

GarySpedding said:


> nah clearly you have no idea of the current social circles :/
> 
> Emos are emotionally hard core and "feel" things really deep nd tht from my understanding anyways :/
> 
> ...


 
i see now wise one you are far more superior indeed i was just about to kill myself.. thanks for pointing out i need help.. phew

u decided to come on this thread and start crap and message me on my profile..
youve done this type of thing on here before.. its getting boring.. youre need for attention by coming on here and then messaging me personally on my profile is attention seeking needy whore behaviour.. the fact youre a kid makes it excusable..

goodnight







:notworthy:


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

sparkle said:


> Edited to add...
> 
> 
> gary the profile message u just sent me, shows why u came onto this thread in the first place..
> ...


 
Reason i came onto this thread (which in all honesty i would have missed if i wasnt shown it) is because someone who finds me particularily hillarious and sarcastic asked for my input here :d

im not a trouble maker far from it, i can list at least 10 posts/threads where i have offered constructive answers/advice without being sarcastic or nasty in any way all of these posts made within the past day :d

fact you seem to need to post huge huge replies and explanations to your posts makes it seem like your desperate to win an arguement :/ where as i really couldnt care less although it is highly unlikely you will ever ever win an arguement with me ive not lost one yet on here ;o

got any more clever things to say or has your brains output reached capacity?


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

sparkle said:


> i see now wise one you are far more superior indeed i was just about to kill myself.. thanks for pointing out i need help.. phew
> 
> :notworthy:


 
yet again im dissapointed yet another person fails to keep up any kind of successfully intelligent reply/conversation with me in order to try and reclaim some kind of dignity for themselves ;/

ill place an add in the classifieds section for you "buying dignity along with self confidence and a real life pm @ sparkle"


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

sparkle said:


> i see now wise one you are far more superior indeed i was just about to kill myself.. thanks for pointing out i need help.. phew
> 
> u decided to come on this thread and start crap and message me on my profile..
> youve done this type of thing on here before.. its getting boring.. youre need for attention by coming on here and then messaging me personally on my profile is attention seeking needy whore behaviour.. the fact youre a kid makes it excusable..
> ...


 
awww stay a while longer and try and come back with something worth answering 

im no kid lawl 

i dont need attention at all really get lots and lots of it in real life 

i messaged you on your profile to keep things out of a main topic discussion because the moderators find it a big no no and spank my arse for it


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

GarySpedding said:


> awww stay a while longer and try and come back with something worth answering
> 
> im no kid lawl
> 
> ...


 
the moderators are sick of u mate..

but u seem to get joy out of people disliking you..negative attention its called.. i wasnt the one who started pointless arguements here u did.. as usual..

irony is youre the troublemaker in this thread ...

nite nite xxxx


----------

